# Do BMW Owners Wave at each other?



## fc4000 (May 16, 2006)

I recently purchased a 330.

I used to drive a Jeep Wrangler. Jeep owners always wave or acknowledge each other when they pass on the road.

Just wondering if the majority of BMW owners wave/point/nod at each other as well.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Not around here... I'd be constantly waving... :wave:

It's kind of like HD riders around here... every 40+ year old seems to have one now, they spend all day waving at each other...


----------



## jstalin (Feb 15, 2005)

WHy would I wave to some yuppy neocon arsehold?


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

fc4000 said:


> I recently purchased a 330.
> 
> I used to drive a Jeep Wrangler. Jeep owners always wave or acknowledge each other when they pass on the road.
> 
> Just wondering if the majority of BMW owners wave/point/nod at each other as well.


I still have my wrangler... I've never been waved to in my bmw.

--nw


----------



## Veight (Feb 9, 2006)

It brings up the old joke....whats the difference between a Bmw owner and a porcupine?

A porcupine has its pricks on the outside.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

jstalin said:


> WHy would I wave to some yuppy neocon arsehold?


:stupid: down with yuppie bastardos :thumbdwn:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The only time people wave at me is when they use their middle finger.


----------



## fc4000 (May 16, 2006)

Found this thread regarding it also.

Makes me kinda sad

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130922&highlight=owner+wave


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Veight said:


> It brings up the old joke....whats the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?
> 
> A porcupine has its pricks on the outside.


You blew the joke.  See edit above (remove the word "owner" and it makes more sense.)


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

fc4000 said:


> Just wondering if the majority of BMW owners wave/point/nod at each other as well.


Not to sound snobbish but I only try to acknowledge drivers of other M cars, E24's, and 2002's.

Too many poseurs in steptronic 325's and 525's in the Bay Area.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't like to wave. I don't like it when others BMw owers wave to me. It makes me uncomfortable. Why? Well, I'm suppose to be friendly to a complete stranger now, because I just so happened to purchase something that he did? Do you wave at a person because he wears the same brand shoes that you do?

I also don't like it when someone congratulates me on buying my car. Or just acknowledges my purchase in any positive manner. This makes me feel uncomfortable. I reserve congratulations for personal achievement that takes a prolonged concentration and discipline to complete. Anyone can buy a Widget, but not many have the fortitude to play all of Liszt', and Chopin's piano etudes, or master the Renaissance Style of painting. These things deserve congratulations, buying something doesn't deserve any recognition.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

SmoothCruise said:


> I don't like to wave. I don't like it when others BMw owers wave to me. It makes me uncomfortable. Why? Well, I'm suppose to be friendly to a complete stranger now, because I just so happened to purchase something that he did? Do you wave at a person because he wears the same brand shoes that you do?
> 
> I also don't like it when someone congratulates me on buying my car. Or just acknowledges my purchase in any positive manner. This makes me feel uncomfortable. I reserve congratulations for personal achievement that takes a prolonged concentration and discipline to complete. Anyone can buy a Widget, but not many have the fortitude to play all of Liszt', and Chopin's piano etudes, or master the Renaissance Style of painting. These things deserve congratulations, buying something doesn't deserve any recognition.


Congratulations on your achievement of this post. :supdude:


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

jrp said:


> Not to sound snobbish but I only try to acknowledge drivers of other M cars, E24's, and 2002's.
> 
> Too many poseurs in steptronic 325's and 525's in the Bay Area.


Hey now dont knock the TRONIX! In the future, all gear changes will be controll by driver thought! Yes.. soon, all standards will be obsolete


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

MrTex said:


> Congratulations on your achievement of this post. :supdude:


See MrTex makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

fc4000 said:


> I recently purchased a 330.
> 
> I used to drive a Jeep Wrangler. Jeep owners always wave or acknowledge each other when they pass on the road.
> 
> Just wondering if the majority of BMW owners wave/point/nod at each other as well.


I've had both too. Wrangler folks wave to each other, BMW folks don't.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

jrp said:


> Too many poseurs in steptronic 325's and 525's in the Bay Area.


I am the opposite. If I see an E46 or E90, I follow them to a stop light and pull up next to them. Then I honk my horn and put down the window and motion for them to do the same. When they do, I ask them if they have an automatic transmission. If they say yes, I say "Awesome!" and then I give them a thumbs up and wave.



--J.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I voted "nothing" despite my trying from time to time.

Since I bought the car (2003), exactly one (1) person has waved back at me. :eeps:

OTOH, when I drove my mom's 2002 years ago, seeing another bimmer almost always got a flash or a wave.


----------



## niter (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't wave or nothing....too many for starters and then in my area who drives a BMW is only because of the "I have it and you don't" not many fanatics in my neck on the woods....

All I get is very few other Bimmers trying to push me to race them a bit (funny thing is mostly from 325s)...maybe cause I am debadged and all...

Actually got only one thumbs up from a guy with a red E36 CI one of the first days I got mine and coming out of the dealership after some check up works a guy with a green E36 M3 (i was at the stop to get on the main road) made the engine purr while going by me..


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

Veight said:


> It brings up the old joke....whats the difference between a Bmw owner and a porcupine?
> 
> A porcupine has its pricks on the outside.


reminds be of a harley joke told to an owner

Whats the difference between a harley davidson and a hoover vacuum?

...on the hoover vacuum the dirt ball is inside.:rofl:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 10, 2006)

*The Wave*

I owned a Wrangler and waved when I lived in Arizona. When I lived in Boston I got the finger more than anything else. I live in a rural area outside of Pittsburgh and I sometimes feel like people look at me like I am driving as UFO. There are not many bimmer's in my area.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I know that I never got a wave whatever car I am driving in the NY/NJ area.
However, in the deep south, AL, MS, GA, SC, NC I get waves on the highway no matter what car I drive too.

I suspect the culture in the south is more friendly/laid back type of people while as in the north, people tend to be more, uptight, and not as friendly to strangers.


----------



## marvenmassey (Feb 4, 2006)

Only one person did and she was a female...all the guys ALWAYS ignore...kinda pisses me off so I've stopped looking at people...

M.


----------



## Mini Art (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd never have my hands on the steering wheel if i waved at all the CA BMW owners. So I just ignore all of them.

When I had my Porsche, I'd wave at all the Porsche drivers and they would wave back or flash their headlights.  

No exclusiveness with BMWs since they are so mainstream.


----------



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

I never wave to guys, although I do tend to drool over most M cars. I wave to hot chicks in BMWs, as its a good way to start up a conversation, especially at car washes


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

MrTex said:


> Would you be uncomfortable if Kate Beckinsale waved at you?


She looks different in that thumbnails. I've only seen her in those vampire movies where she has black hair.

Anyways, yes. Because what I'd be asking while I drive by with the top down, is, "Why is this girl waving at me? I don't know her at all. Hopefully, she's waving at somebody else in our line of sight."

Then, I'd think, "There's something bizarre going on here."

Maybe the last think I'll think is, "I hope she's not waving at me for my car. How lame is that. And I wouldn't want to go out with somebody like that."


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Nov 18, 2005)

Most of the time M3 drivers acknowledge each other.


----------



## realCL23 (Dec 3, 2005)

Yea I would be busy waving at everybody if I waved to every BMW. They are more 3 series than corollas. 

I usually wave to M cars and other Dinan cars. Last time I saw a Dinan M5 and a Z3M roadster at the same time and it ended up being a 3 way race up northbound 85. That was fun and ended up exiting and chatting a little at in n out. 

It pissed me off when I saw a Dinan 5 and I waved to them and the guy just looked and looked away and drove off. I understand why people think BMW drivers are a**holes because of these kinds of people driving them.


----------



## wsubimmer (Apr 27, 2006)

Jeeps and motorcycles that is it.

That market is corned by them and only them.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Being a straight man I would fell strange if another man waved at me. And if a woman waved at me I'd think she likes something besides my car.


----------



## Taplin06 (Feb 28, 2006)

I usually flash my foglights if it is another younger BMW driver, or someone that doesn't look snobby! I've noticed that if I flash my high beams some people just look at me wierd. Foglights are more peaceful.


----------



## SlidewaysRSS (Apr 8, 2006)

SmoothCruise said:


> I don't like to wave. I don't like it when others BMw owers wave to me. It makes me uncomfortable. Why? Well, I'm suppose to be friendly to a complete stranger now, because I just so happened to purchase something that he did? Do you wave at a person because he wears the same brand shoes that you do?
> 
> I also don't like it when someone congratulates me on buying my car. Or just acknowledges my purchase in any positive manner. This makes me feel uncomfortable. I reserve congratulations for personal achievement that takes a prolonged concentration and discipline to complete. Anyone can buy a Widget, but not many have the fortitude to play all of Liszt', and Chopin's piano etudes, or master the Renaissance Style of painting. These things deserve congratulations, buying something doesn't deserve any recognition.


UMMM, STFU. You have deep unresolved issues. Back on topic. There are too many BMWs everywhere like civics. Youd be waving almost every second :rofl:


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Amazingly I've gotten a few thumbs-up from other classic E36 drivers. Otherwise your average BMW driver here in Sacramento is a middle-aged female "professional". Not exactly warm and fuzzy vibes emanating from those cars.


----------



## docarut (Aug 27, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> You blew the joke.  See edit above (remove the word "owner" and it makes more sense.)


I think you both got it wrong-substitute Porsche for BMW and you got it right!
Bob:angel:


----------



## 1996Silvr318ti (May 15, 2006)

i only acknowledge my own model, due to, its the sweeeeetest ;-):rofl:  :angel:


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

When i had my first BMW, a 71 2002, I, and every other 2002 owner, would wave and acknowledge each other. It's sad to see that some of you have become too good to be bothered with this simple exchange of brother (and sister) hood.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

kjboyd said:


> It's sad to see that some of you have become too good to be bothered with this simple exchange of brother (and sister) hood.


Amen!

And what's with these insecure pricks in 325's who always speed up when I'm approaching from behind? Are you afraid that your bimbette will leave you on the spot for someone in a more expensive car? :rofl:

When you speed up and try to run away, all I can say is, "Thanks for being my rabbit!" :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

SmoothCruise said:


> I don't like to wave. I don't like it when others BMw owers wave to me. It makes me uncomfortable. Why? Well, I'm suppose to be friendly to a complete stranger now, because I just so happened to purchase something that he did? Do you wave at a person because he wears the same brand shoes that you do?
> 
> I also don't like it when someone congratulates me on buying my car. Or just acknowledges my purchase in any positive manner. This makes me feel uncomfortable. I reserve congratulations for personal achievement that takes a prolonged concentration and discipline to complete. Anyone can buy a Widget, but not many have the fortitude to play all of Liszt', and Chopin's piano etudes, or master the Renaissance Style of painting. These things deserve congratulations, buying something doesn't deserve any recognition.


Amen. It's a toy and that's it. I have no connection to the other bimmer driver than we both like somewhat similar toys.

And yes, bmws are so ubiquitous that my arm would fall off if I waved at each one I saw.


----------



## slj_blk4est (Apr 25, 2006)

Actually, I had heard the Porcupine joke about Porsche drivers, not BMW drivers. At least it was that way in Southern California several years ago....


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Well, I'm suppose to be friendly to a complete stranger now, because I just so happened to purchase something that he did?


WoW, when you put it that way it does sound crazy... why would _anything_ make one want to be friendly to a _complete stranger_!?! What would this world come to????



--J.


----------



## Blk Stallion Li (Dec 14, 2005)

fc4000 said:


> I recently purchased a 330.
> 
> I used to drive a Jeep Wrangler. Jeep owners always wave or acknowledge each other when they pass on the road.
> 
> Just wondering if the majority of BMW owners wave/point/nod at each other as well.


You would be waving and nodding for an eternity. Everyone out here seems to drive a BMW. I see more BMW's than i do Hondas. :yikes:


----------



## docarut (Aug 27, 2005)

JonathanIT said:


> WoW, when you put it that way it does sound crazy... why would _anything_ make one want to be friendly to a _complete stranger_!?! What would this world come to????
> 
> 
> 
> --J.


Yes-the world is constantly changing. Long ago, actually very long ago when I was younger people would acknowledge passerby walking on the street. Now people avoid eye contact like they would be zapped with a deathray.

Bob


----------



## clyanuk (Feb 8, 2006)

Haha, no one normally waves round here and i was shocked the other day when a ford escort convertible driver waved and flashed his lights at me - i think its cos we both had our roofs down. i didnt wave back cos i was too busy laughin at the black smoke coming from his exhaust!!

Reminds me me of one day out with my gran. She had a VW camper van. Another one went past on the other side of the road and flashed their lights. My gran got paranoid pulled over and checked all over the van as she thought something was wrong!!


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

Only to other M cars cuz I am a prick like that


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

clyanuk said:


> Haha, no one normally waves round here and i was shocked the other day when a ford escort convertible driver waved and flashed his lights at me - i think its cos we both had our roofs down.


Either that or there was radar up ahead.

Alex


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

docarut said:


> Yes-the world is constantly changing. Long ago, actually very long ago when I was younger people would acknowledge passerby walking on the street. Now people avoid eye contact like they would be zapped with a deathray.
> 
> Bob


Unless she's cute, what's the point? If you live in a city with millions they're just an anonymous person. Don't be rude but also, why bother being overly-friendly and perceived as a headcase? I'd rather go unnoticed than remembered for being the freak who smiled for no reason.


----------



## docarut (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes-you are right but I was flashing back to 40 years ago when I lived in So. Pasadena where everyone knew everyone in town. If you even farted loud the whole town would know it before the day was done.

Bob


----------



## Itraveltoomuch (May 26, 2006)

You guys come to Texas and if I see you I'll wave.


----------



## ATLBMW (Jun 6, 2006)

There are so many beames in ATL that waving would be silly... I have noticed that female beamer drivers will smile at me though..


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

ATLBMW said:


> ...I have noticed that female beamer drivers will smile at me though..


And hopefully not because you're wearing a pirate costume for some fast food delivery service. :rofl:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

BahnBaum said:


> Either that or there was radar up ahead.
> 
> Alex


Thats usually why I don't wave, because people might slam on brakes because they might percieve my light flashing or waving as a sign that cops are ahead.


----------



## BimmersRule! (Sep 23, 2005)

Do you expereince the uncomfortable feelling when you pull up next to another bimmer......Do I look and wave(like jeep owners)? Are they looking at me? Do they think I am a yuppy snob for not looking at them, are they?! To much to worry about if you ask, me just enjoy driving your bimmer that's why you bought it!


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Around here nobody looks at each other, everyone has dark tinted windows.


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

*Headlight flash*

Back in the old days, used to always get a headlight flash and a wave when approaching a fellow 2002 driver.....had to stop in later years when.... I figured out why people were slamming on their brakes when I flashed a casual greeting to drivers of newer BMW's ....
Earl
74 2002Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------



## Larry Schloss (Jun 3, 2007)

People in CT are too unfriendly to wave. They just try to cut in front of you.


----------



## Admiral-Awesome (Aug 2, 2007)

Seems to be too many snobby business types or old women that drive BMW's in my area (or anywhere for that matter). Every once in awhile I will see a younger guy/girl who I can tell bought their car because of their love of driving it and not because of the BMW badges on the body--these people are usually like me and are driving cheaper E36/E30's 

I will wave to these kinds on occasion, but mostly I don't even try to make a connection with the average BMW driver, because I hate the average BMW driver. 

Most of the people who are on this forum are not fit into the average BMW driver category. Most of you are here to celebrate a great vehicle, the others don't even know what is under their hood!


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

I usually nod to Z3 and Z4 owners, and they nod back, especially if our tops are down!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

fc4000 said:


> I recently purchased a 330.
> 
> I used to drive a Jeep Wrangler. Jeep owners always wave or acknowledge each other when they pass on the road.
> 
> Just wondering if the majority of BMW owners wave/point/nod at each other as well.


If you wave at somebody around here they get perplexed and drive into a ditch.


----------



## DCJAX (May 21, 2007)

fc4000 said:


> I recently purchased a 330.
> 
> I used to drive a Jeep Wrangler. Jeep owners always wave or acknowledge each other when they pass on the road.
> 
> Just wondering if the majority of BMW owners wave/point/nod at each other as well.


hehe, I always used to tease my friends (former wrangler drivers) about that.

Wayyy to many BMWs around to wave to everyone. At most I'd give a nod to somebody if their car was modded.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

Personally, I don't wave; I just nod my head while looking at the other driver. If he/she catches my drift - cool, but if not, I just carry on enjoying my soft-playing mellow music and of course, the ZHP rumble.

Many a time, though, those who nod back usually drive manuals and are male. However, when I'm driving my maxima, almost all 4th generation maxima drivers do something to acknowledge you.


----------



## Admiral-Awesome (Aug 2, 2007)

When I had my Dodge Ram, it seemed most Ram drivers liked to wave at each other. Me, on the other hand, didn't enjoy getting 11mpg--so I was less than enthusiastic with my truck at the time.


----------



## oakley (Aug 15, 2005)

If i waved at all other bm drivers id have arm ache within 5 mins of driving!! I give a little acknowledgement if they drive the same model though...Usually coz i know mines tidier!


----------



## Monksgirl322 (Jul 31, 2007)

DH pulled up beside another American spec E70 the other day at a stop light (we're in Germany), and I waved at the driver and passenger, and the woman passenger frowned and turned away, while the guy driving smiled and waved.

Of course, Bimmers are all over the place here, but if I see another American in our model, I'll wave. (And DH will look at me like I'm crazy, just like last time! )


----------



## LGATL (May 14, 2007)

I never really have gotten waved to in my BMW, at least not my current one. However, I remember when I was in high school & college driving my 1980 320i, I would always notice that other BMW drivers on the interstate would at least look and check out the car (interestingly, I would do the same). Ah, the old days.


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

I had a corvette convertable - it seemed everyone with similar waved :thumbup:

not bmw drivers, probably too busy talk'n on their cell, tryin to get that next 'deal' :bigpimp:

Maybe if I saw a bimmerfest sticker, I'd wave.. :thumbup:

Hey!, maybe we should all get name tags! Hi Joe, hey Saul, what up Theofys!...(sienfeld episode..)


----------



## tjh530i (Mar 16, 2006)

528JD said:


> I had a corvette convertable - it seemed everyone with similar waved :thumbup:
> 
> not bmw drivers, probably too busy talk'n on their cell, tryin to get that next 'deal' :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


Don't run for office...it'll cost you the election!:rofl:


----------



## larobj63 (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess I'm kinda in the middle ground, I might "reach out" to another BMW only if it's the big motor model, 330, 540, etc. I do give props to any M - but I don't wave to the 325's and 525's out there, (unless they wave/nod to me first, but that aint happened yet)...

I do give thumbs up to old school hot rods :thumbup: Sometimes they don't reciprocate because I'm in a Bimmer :bawling: but they usually do...


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

fc4000 said:


> Just wondering if the majority of BMW owners wave/point/nod at each other as well.


don't think so unless u drive a z8 or some specific model and meets with the same model, there might be a nod


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> don't think so unless u drive a z8 or some specific model and meets with the same model, there might be a nod


Everytime I fly by someone in a BMW I always seem to get the finger. Go figure.:rofl:


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

I dont wave at anyone in particular, but I do like to honk and wave at random people walking or riding their bikes. I'm a complete stranger to them, but it wont stop them from wondering who I was the rest of the day. I'm mean like that.


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

My first car was an old '68 VW Bus, and on the rare occasion I'd drive by another that still ran, it was normal to wave. It was sort of a given that the drivers of those old beasts would understand.

A few years later, my main ride was a Jeep CJ-5, and Jeep drivers seem to have a sort of a protocol for waving. Drivers of older Jeeps (CJ-5, CJ-7, and older) would normally wave to one another, figuring they're probably "in the know". Drivers of older Jeeps would sometimes initiate a wave to a Wrangler owner. It was more likely if the top and doors were completely off or the Wrangler looked like it might occasionally be taken off-road. (Mods and mud are the telltale signs). Basically, I guess we'd wave whenever we thought the other driver would appreciate or at least understand.

Maybe it's my old Jeep mentality, but I kinda feel the same way when it comes to BMW's. If I see a well-maintained classic Bimmer going down the road, I'll wave, figuring they'll understand my gesture of appreciation. If I see a newer one, I'll look, but will probably "keep my hands and feet inside the ride at all times" unless they wave first.


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Nothing... Jeez, my hand would drop off if I waved at all the BMWs. ;-)


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I usually don;t do anything. Around here there are way too many on the road and most of them are rich house wives who would have no clue as to why I would be waving.

With my Evo I would waive when I saw another one. So, I'd get to waive about once every other month or so.


----------



## 2nynbak (Jan 28, 2007)

This one really made me think. In the 80s I had a couple of Wranglers and we all waved. In the 90s I got my 7 series and nobody has ever waved, although I did get my car keyed once parking in a handicapped spot with a hang tag I guess wasn't seen. I got my first Porsche when the Boxster first came out and people in other cars chased me to ask what it was. Ten years later and on my second BoxsterS and I can say I have never ever been waved at by another Porsche owner. My new E93 has only been here for a couple of weeks and no waves yet. In my diesel Jetta other VW diesel people will wave the wave of "ya we know better". The funny thing is when I'm on my Bajaj scooter the Harley guys give me the low wave pretty often, cracks me up, they probably feel sorry for me.


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

pseto said:


> I never wave to guys, although I do tend to drool over most M cars. I wave to hot chicks in BMWs, as its a good way to start up a conversation, especially at car washes


Have you tried the topless car washes??


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

hotrod2448 said:


> I usually don;t do anything. Around here there are way too many on the road and most of them are rich house wives who would have no clue as to why I would be waving.
> 
> With my Evo I would waive when I saw another one. So, I'd get to waive about once every other month or so.


Waving to those women will get you shot in certain areas of the country.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

dihedral said:


> Waving to those women will get you shot in certain areas of the country.


Most likely not around here.


----------



## skitime (Dec 20, 2005)

Back when I had a Triumph TR-4 & 6 all of the Triumph owners waved. I think it was just an acknwlegement that you had worked on your car enought to get it driving at least for a day!


----------



## fll335 (Jun 8, 2007)

I miss that about driving my STI. I used to get gaves form other Subarus and even EVOS.


----------



## marydsw (Jul 5, 2006)

I am from the south. I wave on the road all of the time ! 

Seriously... when I smile/wave at someone driving the same car as me (X5), I get weird looks. I've noticed, though... All of the X5 drivers I see around my little suburb are either muscle bound younger men or middle aged mom looking women. (Okay, I admit it! My car is a serious mom mobile, but it's a fancy mom mobile!)

I used to drive my husband's 2002 sometimes and I got waved at all of the time! It was kind of fun. 

Let's bring back the wave!!


----------



## dolack (Jun 7, 2007)

*Usually nothing, unless it is something unusual*

If the other car is extra nice or nearly identical to mine I smile and give the two fingers salute.


----------

